# Painting silicone caulking



## Hmbldr

So someone in my crew used silicone caulking to caulk the siding at window, door and cornerboard locations.  Of course, it is the non-paintable type. Any suggestions...can this be primed, oil or latex, to get paint to stick?

Thanks in advance for any helpful suggestions.


----------



## aptpupil

won't work.
some claim that a spray oil will do the trick, but it's not a great idea.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...googlebase-_-D24X-_-202017432&locStoreNum=627


----------



## Pete'sfeets

right under your posting ,it suggests potential serious injury or death, so ya for starts, kill that helper. As for fixing it, a razor blade, carve out the silicone and the helper if nearby, recoat with an exterior caulk that you could paint over at sometime. Not much sticks to silicone, even silicone has a hard time sticking to itself. When I find it inside the house, I try a shellac to cover it ,latex caulk and then paint, it isn't really sticking either but it gets the job done. Plumbers are the worst for that, makes you want to sneak up behind and pour some paint where that ugly crevace is causing great distraction.


----------



## Hmbldr

Thanks for the advice Pete. Especially for the crack filler solution! :laughing:

Removing will be tough as some is just smear - nothing to blade out but still, has that surface silicone fiilm. I'll try binz and see how that goes. Let you know.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Hmbldr said:


> So someone in my crew used silicone caulking to caulk the siding at window, door and cornerboard locations.  Of course, it is the non-paintable type. Any suggestions...can this be primed, oil or latex, to get paint to stick?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any helpful suggestions.


I have had a few situations where I've recaulked over the silicone with a paintable caulk and then painted over that without any issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP

Window installer did this to us a few weeks ago on some nice wood windows. Cut out with a razor, sand edges to get it off the flat spots, recaulk with the proper caulk. I always curse and wish you had to have a permit to buy silicone when this crap happens!


----------



## thom

I've covered silicone with latex in the past and it works. It's a pain if the silicone is smeared wide because you've got to cover it all. I've never tried in on an exterior. 

I concur, kill the idiot who used the wrong caulk.


----------



## Hmbldr

OK, so the binz primer didn't work

So next up, I'll try latex caulk over and paintable silicone over and then test primer over that.

Of course weather is turning colder so this may take a while til I get reasonable temps.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Hmbldr said:


> OK, so the binz primer didn't work
> 
> So next up, I'll try latex caulk over and paintable silicone over and then test primer over that.
> 
> Of course weather is turning colder so this may take a while til I get reasonable temps.


You could just use some quick dry paintable caulk. :whistling


----------



## wyoming 1

Sidewinder is a low temp exterior caulk if that helps. I think the end all will be out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## TNTRenovate

First off, GOOD LUCK!

I agree with putting a latex on top. It has worked for me in the past. I didn't even know it until I have caulked a few windows that I was putting latex on silicone, until someone said something. I figured, what they heck. I let the ones that I had already completed dry and tried some paint. It worked!


----------



## stp57

I use a paintable silicone caulk (not siliconized, it is the real stuff). I comes in white & clear @ HD & Lowes.
Steve


----------



## Pete'sfeets

I'm perplexed ,I mean why all the insistance on using siliconized anything, an acrylic caulk like mono that you find at Home depot ,the sort that once it sets seems to need paint thinner to get it off the fingers, you smear that on but  really a big bead of silicone will bounce off anything so you have to carve that out if you care. To be sure anything that says silicone should be avoided like the plague , why take chances. Thermoplastic is paintable too but some set up faster than you can get wet fingers on it. The only place I would use silicone would be glass to metal or ceramic to a steel tub.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Pete'sfeets said:


> I'm perplexed ,I mean why all the insistance on using siliconized anything, an acrylic caulk like mono that you find at Home depot ,the sort that once it sets seems to need paint thinner to get it off the fingers, you smear that on but really a big bead of silicone will bounce off anything so you have to carve that out if you care. To be sure anything that says silicone should be avoided like the plague , why take chances. Thermoplastic is paintable too but some set up faster than you can get wet fingers on it. The only place I would use silicone would be glass to metal or ceramic to a steel tub.


In any shower, tub, kitchen sink...just to name a few places.


----------



## Hmbldr

Pete'sfeets said:


> I'm perplexed ,I mean why all the insistance on using siliconized anything, an acrylic caulk like mono that you find at Home depot ,the sort that once it sets seems to need paint thinner to get it off the fingers, you smear that on but really a big bead of silicone will bounce off anything so you have to carve that out if you care. To be sure anything that says silicone should be avoided like the plague , why take chances. Thermoplastic is paintable too but some set up faster than you can get wet fingers on it. The only place I would use silicone would be glass to metal or ceramic to a steel tub.


Agreed, I keep silicone for shower encolusures, other plumbing areas and some glazing projects. Latex for near everything else inside and out. I'll use paintable silicone if I'm installing a exterior window sill replacement, stuff like that where a water tight seal matters.

Silicone is a PITA to work with, but with glass work it is a must.


----------



## stp57

Latex mildews, silicone doesn't. Silicone comes off real easy with rubbing alcohol. I use 91%. No comparison on elasticity & longevity. Great stuff, especially the paintable stuff.
Steve



Hmbldr said:


> Agreed, I keep silicone for shower encolusures, other plumbing areas and some glazing projects. Latex for near everything else inside and out. I'll use paintable silicone if I'm installing a exterior window sill replacement, stuff like that where a water tight seal matters.
> 
> Silicone is a PITA to work with, but with glass work it is a must.


----------



## TBFGhost

I hate silicone caulk...it should be banned...what are the DAP 3.0 products? They seems to grab harder, flex more and paint adhears well to them. Are they are urethane? I will avoid silcone at all costs. Just today I pulled some windows that were installed with silicone....it didn't stick to the Tyvec or the primed wood casing...pure junk. I pulled it all off in one long, fat, bead.

As far as glasswork....I like Lexel...


----------

